# Nikon D90 or Canon XXXXXXX????



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

What is the Canon equivalent?

dick


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure on that but I've had my D90 since Thanksgiving and it's my first DSLR! Takes some great pics even though I don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Here's a good site to do a DSLR comparison between two models. Try putting it against a Canon EOS 50D, or XTi.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

That site didn't have anything on it LOL

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> That site didn't have anything on it LOL
> 
> dick


Well, of course not. They don't want anyone scratching their heads about it.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Having not peeked through the fence, I have no idea what the D90 can do.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Here's a good site to do a DSLR comparison between two models. Try putting it against a Canon EOS 50D, or XTi.


I think the D90 is usally compaired to the 50D. The XTi is a "compact" slr and compares more to the nikon D5000...

I think...


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've had my d90 for a couple of months now and I love it. It's my first Dale also, but I have no complaints at all! Go to Ken Rockwell.com for a very detailed review. Hope this helps. It helped me when deciding.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

That should read DSLR....sorry


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> Well, of course not. They don't want anyone scratching their heads about it.


I hate it when I do that. And now I can't find the bookmark either.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i recently picked up the Cannon T1i, i read several reviews and comparisons between it and others. it matched up fair with the D90. i believe its still a compact size(not sure actual term) but some of the features are close. google D90vs XXXX the other camera you look at and see what comes up.


----------

